# Anybody running MainStage for Mac?



## ando727 (Jul 31, 2016)

I don't know if this forum is used for any music making, but it seems to be an audio subject, so thought I'd have a go.

I've been thinking of getting Apple MainStage for playing new instrument sounds from my MIDI keyboard. Does anyone here have it? What are your impressions of it? Is it worth the $50 fee to buy it? Or is it just the same as using sounds in Garageband?


----------

